# Recent Project



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am just about to wrap this project up . The floor had commercial grade tiles. I had to grind off the glue and then finished it off with a 3 color Metallic Epoxy finish. I have to put the clear coat on still. The job is almost a 2 hour drive each way.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I wish I was qualified to do that type of work. There is no way to learn that craft where I live. Looks like good money. The project looks great!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I wish I was qualified to do that type of work. There is no way to learn that craft where I live. Looks like good money. The project looks great!


It's not as hard as you think. it's just expensive to buy the materials. The floor only took me so far priming and the metallic finish 4 hours, When I put the clear on that might take another hour.. Grinding was a separate charge and took a day and a half.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I kind of laugh now when someone say their paint is expensive. This floor just in the metallic colors was $2,200. It's only 950 sqft.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm hoping you compensated yourself for the 4 hour round trip commute?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> I'm hoping you compensated yourself for the 4 hour round trip commute?


Of course I do. I have a travel area much larger than in my painting days. Gas goes real fast driving this much.


----------

